# Financial Question



## JennaLynne (Sep 13, 2011)

My H still refuses to really sit down and talk...he prefers to "just move out, find an apt"

Well we have a mortgage that were are upside down in by at LEAST 10K. We have credit card debt guessing between the both of us $5-10K. 

When he was out of work my CC's got used for groceries, etc...well still trying to pay them down. His balances are closed (bad debt)....he was able to open new cards though, and has increased his score - while mine still sits at a terrible score.

Our interest rate on the mortgage is LOW we got LUCKY and since we paid on time religiously when times were tough we had out loan modified for free. That being said the condo with dues and taxes is too much for my salary and I make decent money. $17\hr midwest. This is w\o a degree. 

It seems like he feels he can just walk away.....we are a marital property state (50\50 no fault).....but it seems like no matter what I will get screwed and I am at a loss of what to do.

A lawyer, which I've seen basically said what I've said about I live in a 50\50 state....well even if I pay my half and he doesn't I still get sued.....there is no win here for me, unless I am overlooking something.

Oh and a lawyer = more debt, no other advice without paying upwards of $2K retainer....uuugghh.

Anyone have any helpful tips?


----------

